# First Duck !!!!



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeaaaah. i got my first duck yesterday at madison lake. wow there was a lot in the air yeserday, not so much today. but that is ok cuz i am happy for my cuz because she got her first goose yesterday and her first duck today. i got my duck yesterday. well i am very tired cuz i had to wake up at 3:30 yesterday and today. well i had a lot of fun and i am for sure hooked on duck huntin. 
!$ !$ !$

My First Duck
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18960&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

My Cuz'z First Duck & Goose

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18965

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18966


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice goin both of ya its always nice to get that first bird under your belt. Hopefully may more will come both your ways.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats to both of you on your fine wood ducks!!!!! and the goose!!!! Glad to hear that you had a good time... This is only the start of the season... I wish you all the best of luck with the rest of the season...


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congrad's Micro and your cuz also!!  WB


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

thnx guys, i should have had a goose too,there were 3 of them within 20 - 30 feet. fired 3 shots. all i got to say is it is harder than it looks. thanks again
!$ !$ !$


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

good shootin', Tex!


----------

